# Terracut TC07 3 wheel tractor



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Have you seen this new 3 wheel drive tractor? Talk about stability on slopes, this thing looks like a wall crawler.

http://www.aebi-us.com/brochures/terracut.htm


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

It's from Switzerland. It ought to be able to handle slopes!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wonder wow much that thing costs, and how much the attachments cost as well???:question:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

LOOKS like fun to operate:driving: I think i could have a blast on it:hello: 
Jody


----------

